# Solenoid valve question



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

Is it normal to have my air cylinders at full extension as soon as I apply air to the solenoids? I am using 5 way/4 port valve.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes a 5-way valve is simply a 4-way with two separate exhausts. This helps if you want to control speed of a cylinder in both directions by limiting the exhaust individually. Just use these like you would a 4-way.


----------



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

If you are using a dual acting cylinder try reversing the air lines that are going to it and it should start in the retracted position. scaryguys.com has a very good description of pneumatic plumbing parts and there design.


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

switching the air lines did help. thanks! never thought of that.


----------

